# shipping goods



## ninjacat1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, my question is that once you have sent your belongings for shipping, how are you supposed to get buy without furniture, white goods etc up until you leave uk?


----------



## flamester (Aug 14, 2010)

We're doing it the other way round. 

Shipping our stuff at the same time as us leaving, but we're renting a furnished place in NZ for 2 months, which will give us time to find our feet (and an unfurnished place) before our furniture (and cat) arrives. 

Maybe if you're shipping your stuff early you could beg, borrow and steal (!) stuff from family/friends/neighbours in the interim? 

Or why not try freecycle - in my area people give heaps of stuff away on there.


----------



## ninjacat1 (Oct 24, 2010)

*shipping*



flamester said:


> We're doing it the other way round.
> 
> Shipping our stuff at the same time as us leaving, but we're renting a furnished place in NZ for 2 months, which will give us time to find our feet (and an unfurnished place) before our furniture (and cat) arrives.
> 
> ...


Hi flamester, yes I thought of shipping our stuff at the same time as we leave. You said you are taking your cat, can I ask is it costing you a fortune to take cat? We have a cat and i am considering leaving her behind with relatives.


----------



## flamester (Aug 14, 2010)

If we could leave our cat with someone I think we would, but sadly there is nobody (who we trust) who wants our cat! He's a gorgeous moggy and is so good natured...we just seem to be surrounded by people who don't like cats full stop.

So our choice is to put him in a rehoming centre or take him with us. We know we'd always wonder where he is, if he's ok, if he's being looked after properly... Plus we'd rehomed him FROM an animal shelter and know he had a bad time of it before he found us.....in the end we decided we couldn't do it to him - or ourselves! 

In answer to your question, the quotes are coming in at around £1250. I'm just going to stick it on the credit card and worry about it another day. More than paying for him I think I'm paying for my peace of mind


----------

